# Proof the world is about to end



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Bacon shortage worldwide 'unavoidable' UK pig group says.

http://lifeinc.today.com/_news/2012...-worldwide-unavoidable-uk-pig-group-says?lite

Time to start hording bacon!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Should we start building a 'personal bacon readiness kit'?:googly:


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Should we start building a 'personal bacon readiness kit'?:googly:


You mean to tell me you don't already have a PBRK?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Nooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh no. I am so crushed. I better start squirreling it away in the freezer now. It's truly a sad day. 

This just sounds funny. In Spooky1's post, "UK Pig Group"? Lol!


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

<-Does not eat bacon!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hey! There's always Sizzaline!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Spooky1 said:


> Bacon shortage worldwide 'unavoidable' UK pig group says.
> 
> Here is my answer to this.....................


----------



## Uncle Fred (Aug 27, 2007)

Unavoidable pig group?


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Crazy stuff! THe mayans were right! ...but wait, they ate... people not bacon...

So, is there people bacon too? OMG?!? Bacon is people!!! BACON IS PEOPLE!!!!

*please get that reference or else I'll look really crazy*


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

You should be SOYLENT on that subject ...


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

So I have heard of people looking at someone with, shall we say, a large derriere and saying are you smuggling a pig back there and now the answer would be yes!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

MrGrimm said:


> Crazy stuff! THe mayans were right! ...but wait, they ate... people not bacon...
> 
> So, is there people bacon too? OMG?!? Bacon is people!!! BACON IS PEOPLE!!!!
> 
> *please get that reference or else I'll look really crazy*


"Soylent Green" And actually, everyone knows Hot Pockets are people (that's a historical reference to a story told here a few years ago by Rottincorps).


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

"Soylent Green", those were the days!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey it seems that the UK screwed things up and were not being entirely truthful about a bacon shortage. Here's the link: http://www.slate.com/articles/busin...veryone_worried_about_the_price_of_pork_.html

Thank you lord!


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

I know we've all Jumped the Shark when some company comes up with Squeezable Bacon in a bottle. They did it with butter and pancake batter ...


----------

